# Finally we have a baby!!



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

When I saw white milk and wax last night I was pretty sure of a foal in the morning. All night I woke up every half hour and got up at 4:30 to go check. It was just getting light out. I found them in the field and saw something tiny moving! Sure enough there it was!

Its a colt and I imprinted him right away. He's doing awesome and loves people. Nellie is doing great too and was very happy to let me handle him. She's going to be kept on her toes with this one I think - he already runs and bucks in the air and she has to chase him around - lol!

Here is some pictures of him - I'll get more later of course. They will be better when its a bit lighter out. Enjoy!


----------



## MoodyMare (Jun 15, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Just how cute is he? What breed is he? Do you have a name for him yet? I just love little foalies

Adele x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

just being nosy but what does imprint him mean?


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> just being nosy but what does imprint him mean?


Think its some thing toi do with etting him use to humans early so they arent scared of us.....Quote if im wrong. I know animals imprint generaaly on the first contact they have . Think thats why ducks and chickens can follow you around if hand fed ect.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! He is a real sweetie! His dam is a registered pinto and sire is a Bashkir Curly. No I don't have a name yet, but if anyone has any suggestions I'd be very happy for them. He is so fast already and he dashes around and away from Nellie with her desperately trying to keep up with her!

Yes, thats right - imprinting is when you see them real soon after birth, handle them lots, touch them all over and get them used to a halter, ropes, blankets, loud noises, feet handled and that kind of thing. It makes it much easier to train them later on.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Congratulations.Glad all went fine.
He looks a cutie.

There is a lot of controversy on imprinting.
I have bred several foals and not bothered with imprinting and all have been totally bomb proof and not scared of anything.
I think it is a fad that people think works so it does no harm.Although some people take it to extreme and I think it can be very stressful for the mare.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

I totally agree - some people are very extreme with imprinting. I've actually heard of cases of rejection because as soon as the baby is out the people take over with it for an hour or so and don't allow the mare and foal bonding time. I have also heard that imprinting can be done just as easily and effectively up to 8 hours after foaling. I haven't got to see a birth yet so I see them at an hour to 4 hours old. By that time they have nursed, bonded with the mother and then I rub them down, desensitize them, put a halter on for a few minutes, rub them with ropes, ect.

Even if I get to see a birth I'm not going to imprint them within the first hour - I do think it stresses the mare. But all the foals I've imprinted, their mothers have been totally comfortable with it - even going off a few feet to graze and leaving me babysitting the foal - lol!

I agree foals can be trained easy if they aren't imprinted, but I've just seen too many foals that some people own that aren't handled at all till 6 months, then I work with them and they are in danger of hurting themselves or me, because they will panic at times.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

How is the little one getting on equus girl.
Would love to have an update if you can.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Aw congrats on the new arrival! SOooooo cute! 

Oh how it makes me wanna start horseriding again!

Chloe x


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

He's doing great! Nellie is having a fit trying to keep up with him though! He goes galloping away from her, and she dashes after him, trying desperatly to keep up! He runs toward the other mare till she squeals at him - all in all, he is a handful.

But he's very respectful with people, which I'm glad about! He's already learning to lead and likes his halter a lot. Of course I'm not going to teach him to tie till he's older, but he is doing good with the haltering and leading which is good. I often halter him up while Nellie is eating her grain, so that she doesn't have to worry about chasing him around - lol!

Here's a few more pictures of him. Enjoy!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

He is a sweetie and has really filed out now


----------



## Equus_girl (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks! I'm really enjoying him!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

he's adorable . any updated pics???


----------



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations....
a little stunner u have there 
ive always wanted an horse lol.... 
Congrats again


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww how sweet


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh what a real sweetie.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

He is stunning!! Congrats!! :thumbup:
On the subject of imprinting I think you are right and people take it way to far!!
In my opinion, if you went up to the foal strate after birth and stroked it fro ten mins then walk away that is enough. It is sometimes a problem if you cpver the foal in the smell of humans and this can also make the mother reject the foal. 
As long as the foal knows you wont hurt it, there should be no problem!


----------

